# Domestic Pixies Cleaning



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Domestic Pixies is a licensed and locally owned business. Due to the state of our economy we are currently offering very competitive pricing. As an extra bonus we are offering our neighbors in the Molino and Cantonment area an extra 10% off as our way of supporting our community. You will know when Domestic Pixies has been in your home...they leave little surprises for you. Give us a call and let us give you more time for family, friends and most of all relaxation. For more information please call Tammy at 850-554-7554 or Teena at 850-712-8018. You can also check out our website at www.domesticpixies.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

To the top!


----------

